# Sky News Debate on E Cigs



## Neal (18/2/16)

Hello Chaps,
There will be a debate at around 12.40 today (18/2/16) our time on Sky News debating the safety of e cigs if anyone on forum is interested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

mmm, gonna have to wait for the re-run if that happens. At work currently - and they don't show sky news on the tv's sadly . Are you gonna watch it now though?


----------



## Riaz (18/2/16)

This is on already

http://news.sky.com/watch-live

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/2/16)

Nicotine is not as addictive in Vaping than cigarettes. I didn't know that


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/2/16)

WOW, nice to see an unbiased view

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/2/16)

Apparently in the European Union E-Cigs are going have more regulations than cigarettes, in the near future.


----------



## Neal (18/2/16)

That was the most unbiased and objective view from well informed professionals I have ever seen from the media. Dr, @Alex I do not have tech skills to post link here, any chance we can get it posted? Thank you brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (18/2/16)

Neal said:


> That was the most unbiased and objective view from well informed professionals I have ever seen from the media. Dr, @Alex I do not have tech skills to post link here, any chance we can get it posted? Thank you brother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 6


----------

